# michael jackson is dead



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

!!!!


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/americas/8119951.stm


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

There goes my moonwalking at the o2 next month...


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

Americas children are just that little bit safer tonight.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

...but... but... what about my moonwalking in front of thousands? 

I WANT TO MOONWALK!


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

I am making so many jokes right now it's not healthy.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

I totally ripped off Imy's joke on facebook .... sorry fella but that was cracking.... had to share that with my friends

cant get my head round it all though and he made some of the best tunes ever .... Billie Jean one of my all time favs


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

you fellas fon't gget it - you're neglecting the central point in this thread. ME.

Let's talk about how these events will affect my agenda. I need to discuss this with my therapist next week.

(on that matter, my bday party's tomorrow, we have two booths, and there's food and champagne, wine, beer... and a fiver on how the DJ at the club will bitchslap us with a whole 4 hours of MJ tribute)


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

Kunoichi im there with you babe !

i was defo going to watch him at the o2 and was planning a sponsored moonwalk up the M4 from South Wales

im devastated


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

I say let's pull a LUL* and strike this mofo until they bring him back to life at least for the month of July. We will not stand for this kind of treatment. arrrre

*London Underground, who went on a serious strike for two whole week days this month which caused major havoc in London. And by major, I mean MAJOR.


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

Whats the difference between Michael Jackson and Alex Ferguson?

Ferguson is still playing Giggs from August.


----------



## christomo (Nov 20, 2007)

bad shame, legend

R.I.P


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Happy belated b-day K'!


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks mate


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Kunoichi said:


> Thanks mate


Hey, I'm not your mate, buddy.


----------



## scott23 (Jun 23, 2009)

he did make great music though. but with his lifestyle, I will not be surprised if he will die younger than fifty either.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Imy said:


> Hey, I'm not your mate, buddy.


Who are you calling buddy, pal?


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Kunoichi said:


> Who are you calling buddy, pal?


Don't call me pal, friend.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Imy said:


> Don't call me pal, friend.


Who are you calling friend, jackass?


----------



## salmirza (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Kunoichi said:


> Who are you calling friend, jackass?


Don't call me jackass, man.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't have time to fool around with you...circus animal.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Kunoichi said:


> I don't have time to fool around with you...circus animal.


You have effectively managed to disappoint and insult me in that one statement.

That could have gone on for so long! Totally ruined it! :rofl:


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

hey, I was keeping it Ocean's - gotdamnit!


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Kunoichi said:


> hey, I was keeping it Ocean's - gotdamnit!


:shocked: WHAT SORT OF TRICKERY IS THIS?!


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Well? Are you going to leave at it? Hit me back before I go have an actual life elsewhere. (as that could ever happen...)


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Kunoichi said:


> Well? Are you going to leave at it? Hit me back before I go have an actual life elsewhere. (as that could ever happen...)


No.

I don't wanna talk to you no more, you empty headed, animal food trough wiper.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

meh. weak sauce.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Kunoichi said:


> meh. weak sauce.


:happy:


----------



## TolstoyTheCat (Jul 3, 2009)

I noticed that this thread is now a few days old.

I'd like to point out that Michael Jackson is still dead. I know because I saw it on the news earlier today. He died, and he remains dead. Now that's news.

Tolstoy


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

yes, buthow long before the conspiracy theorists claim he is alive and shopping in Tesco.:shocked:


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

TolstoyTheCat said:


> I noticed that this thread is now a few days old.
> 
> I'd like to point out that Michael Jackson is still dead. I know because I saw it on the news earlier today. He died, and he remains dead. Now that's news.
> 
> Tolstoy


Haha.

Death is often permanent, it's a shame. Once you've got it, you've got it forever.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Si-K said:


> yes, buthow long before the conspiracy theorists claim he is alive and shopping in Tesco.:shocked:


ha ha that's funny stuff.

Never rely on Imy's posts, clearly he doesn't have the background needed to opinionate on this matter - it's a fact Jacko is pulling an Elvis. Sometimes you just have to die to remain alive.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Imy said:


> Haha.
> 
> Death is often permanent, it's a shame. Once you've got it, you've got it forever.


that's the problem with being alive. It's a danger to ones health. In fact it's mortal.


----------



## TolstoyTheCat (Jul 3, 2009)

Kunoichi said:


> - it's a fact Jacko is pulling an Elvis. Sometimes you just have to die to remain alive.


It's possible he faked it, yes. The only other serious possibility is that he was murdered.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Just been listening to Bille jean in the car, god damn thats a good song


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Noooo it isn't marc. Yer being silly. :no:


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

marc said:


> Just been listening to Bille jean in the car, god damn thats a good song


Never seduced me that much either. Although I did have a Ken (as in Barbie's counterpart) with the exact same clothes as MJ in the Billie Jeean video.

I tried to google an image of it but found nothing. Will probably look for the old (and veery much damaged) doll to take a first look at it in over 15 years. It was the literal image of Jacko in that video, could have only been as an homage even though I don't remember anything about it related to when it was bought (but then I was like what, 5?)


----------

